
The Zuckerberg movie is good for Zuckerberg - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2010/10/04/theZuckerbergMovieIsGoodFo.html
======
decavolt
Of course. Any press (good, bad or otherwise) is good press. Even if
Zuckerberg and FB "officially" denounce this movie, I guarantee that they're
dancing with glee behind closed doors, thankful for all of the extra media
attention.

